# Expat tax



## jbcb (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm planning to take up a new job in China soon, prior to that I want to calculate how much of my earning will be taxed. Is there a tax calculator site anyone can share a link with me? 

Can someone please share with me the tax band?

Also how do I make my earning more worthwhile? I've heard my income can be split both ways. One to my CN account, the rest can go to an offshore acc? 

Thanks. 

J


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think quite some info here for local taxation:http://www.worldwide-tax.com/china/china_tax.asp, however there are different tax rules for "expat" workers. If your paid RMB make sure you get official tax slips or you'll not be able to change it to external currencies.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Furthermore you can take a mixed bank account (USD-RMB) that gives you free access to external funds. If you travel extensively the tax regime is low (I think maximum pay is around 100K RMB for the first 5 years or longer (if your outside for 31 days consecutive/>90 days annually). I would anyway suggest you ask a tax specialist what's best (I have used E&Y and Deloitte both). Good luck!


----------

